# AppleTV



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

Would love to seen a TIVO app for AppleTV. Anyone heard anything about that happening?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Now that Amazon is finally launching a tvOS app, I do not see why Tivo could not make one too.


----------



## machpost (Dec 22, 2010)

ncted said:


> Now that Amazon is finally launching a tvOS app, I do not see why Tivo could not make one too.


Have you heard some recent news concerning this? I haven't heard a thing about an Amazon Prime app for Apple TV since late last year.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

ncted said:


> Now that Amazon is finally launching a tvOS app, I do not see why Tivo could not make one too.


source? besides the rumors from last November.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rtteachr said:


> Would love to seen a TIVO app for AppleTV. Anyone heard anything about that happening?


What are you suggesting? An app where the recordings stored on your TiVo can be played via your AppleTV? Or an app similar to the iOS app that shows guide data, allows you to set up recordings, maintain TiVo settings, etc.?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> What are you suggesting? An app where the recordings stored on your TiVo can be played via your AppleTV? Or an app similar to the iOS app that shows guide data, allows you to set up recordings, maintain TiVo settings, etc.?


I'm guessing an app like on the Amazon Fire TV that is basically a poor man's version of the TiVo Mini. Although it does appear TiVo has abandoned their idea of adding their service to set top boxes.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Seems like a no-brainer given they have an iOS app but ...crickets so far.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

It would be nice to see one. For now Tivo supports AirPlay mirroring if you have an iDevice for it.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> Seems like a no-brainer given they have an iOS app but ...crickets so far.


Would kind of mean the end of the Mini. Why pay $150 for a Mini when you can pay the same for an Apple TV and get nearly the functionality (except for the painfully bad remote).

Now, if we're talking Apple and Tivo, how about just having Apple buy Tivo and integrate the functionality into the Apple TV, adding an SSD for storage.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DrewTivo said:


> Would kind of mean the end of the Mini. Why pay $150 for a Mini when you can pay the same for an Apple TV and get nearly the functionality (except for the painfully bad remote).


Fire TV has this app and I venture to say it works so poorly, it would never cut into Mini sales.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DrewTivo said:


> Would kind of mean the end of the Mini. Why pay $150 for a Mini when you can pay the same for an Apple TV and get nearly the functionality (except for the painfully bad remote).


Have you actually used the remote for the 4th gen AppleTV? I didn't think I would like it, but it's actually pretty brilliant. And navigating through video with it is awesome.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Aero 1 said:


> source? besides the rumors from last November.


The latest I heard was in January that it was still in development, and they were having some issues porting the iOS code to tvOS. It is still expected this year.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> What are you suggesting? An app where the recordings stored on your TiVo can be played via your AppleTV? Or an app similar to the iOS app that shows guide data, allows you to set up recordings, maintain TiVo settings, etc.?


An app like the iOS/Android app which lets you do all of things you mention should be possible. Whether they decide to do such a thing is another question.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

DrewTivo said:


> Would kind of mean the end of the Mini. Why pay $150 for a Mini when you can pay the same for an Apple TV and get nearly the functionality (except for the painfully bad remote).
> 
> Now, if we're talking Apple and Tivo, how about just having Apple buy Tivo and integrate the functionality into the Apple TV, adding an SSD for storage.


 Right now the app isn't as good as the Mini experience. It isn't as responsive as a Mini and you have to load the app before it can run. So the Mini would still have some appeal. BUt I could also see an app on ATV getting better.

I don't think  will buy Tivo. I think Apple sees the dvr as yesterday's tech. And they think the future is VoD streaming. Think HBO Go instead of a dvr recording content on HBO's linear cable/satellite channels.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just my 2cents on using an app on a Roku/Apple TV/Amazon fire TV etc. versus using a Mini. 

The main difference I see is that the Mini streams all recordings directly from any Premiere, Roamio, or Bolt DVR. Using apps on any device requires a Stream (stand alone or built in) to convert the recordings from MPEG 2 to a format those devices can play. 

I am fairly sure TiVo could build apps for Roku/Apple TV/Amazon fire TV etc. that get close to the experience provided by a Mini, but I am not sure it is in their best interest to do so.


----------



## ort (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah, if you compare the experience of using a TiVo app on an iPhone or iPad to the experience of using a Mini, it's not even in the same universe.

The app is still slow, buggy and riddled with connectivity problems. I've never had a single issue with a Mini and I've all but given up on watching TiVo on my iDevices.

An Apple TV TiVo app would need to do something way better than what they are doing with their other iOS apps.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

ort said:


> Yeah, if you compare the experience of using a TiVo app on an iPhone or iPad to the experience of using a Mini, it's not even in the same universe.
> 
> The app is still slow, buggy and riddled with connectivity problems. I've never had a single issue with a Mini and I've all but given up on watching TiVo on my iDevices.
> 
> An Apple TV TiVo app would need to do something way better than what they are doing with their other iOS apps.


Really? I use my iOS apps all the time. I download stuff to watch on my iPad while I travel. I stream stuff in-home on my iPhone to watch on my back porch where I don't have a TV. I have even downloaded recordings from my Roamio while vacationing in Paris, France over the hotel wi-fi for my wife to watch on the plane ride home.

I've only had to reboot my Stream once to solve a connection issue. Other than that, everything has been great.

That said, it is not the same as the Mini in-home experience by any means.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

I'd drop my TiVo's like hot potatoes for an &#63743;DVR with CableCard support. At least when &#63743; has software bugs, they're fixed in a matter of days, not months or quarters like TiVo does.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

SolomonJ said:


> I'd drop my TiVo's like hot potatoes for an DVR with CableCard support. At least when  has software bugs, they're fixed in a matter of days, not months or quarters like TiVo does.


might be coming after all. They werent happy with the hdhomerun dvr progress so they dropped support and now might do it themselves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715973839558217728


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I have/had an Apple TV that's not hooked up anymore. It was great for AirPlay, and then Chromecast came along and does the same thing, plus more. I have an Apple laptop, an iPad, and an iPhone (in addition to a Galaxy S7) so I'm comfortable in both worlds, but Apple TV was never a very good product in my eyes. Now they don't support 4k, so I have even less use for it.


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

SolomonJ said:


> I'd drop my TiVo's like hot potatoes for an DVR with CableCard support. At least when  has software bugs, they're fixed in a matter of days, not months or quarters like TiVo does.


I'm with you. That would be an instant buy!


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

DevdogAZ said:


> What are you suggesting? An app where the recordings stored on your TiVo can be played via your AppleTV? Or an app similar to the iOS app that shows guide data, allows you to set up recordings, maintain TiVo settings, etc.?


All of the above. I know AirPlay works, but would be prefer an app made for AppleTV. That would work a lot better and be a much smoother experience.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Aero 1 said:


> might be coming after all. They werent happy with the hdhomerun dvr progress so they dropped support and now might do it themselves.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/715973839558217728


Ooh! Very interesting! If Channels incorporates DVR features and Amazon Video also comes to Apple TV (hopefully supporting universal search for that app), I could see making that my next TV set-up. Bummer that Apple TV doesn't stream in UHD though. And given that I'm moving away from the Apple ecosystem and toward Android and Amazon, I'd really prefer not to buy another Apple TV. Oh well, maybe Channels will come to Fire TV and/or Android TV...


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

trip1eX said:


> I don't think  will buy Tivo. I think Apple sees the dvr as yesterday's tech. And they think the future is VoD streaming. Think HBO Go instead of a dvr recording content on HBO's linear cable/satellite channels.


That's probably true, but I'm not sure it's so much they view it as yesterday's tech and more that they can't generate revenue from it. With streaming, at least theirs, they can get 30% of the price for some portion of it. DVR functionality for Apple TV (which I would think would be trivial to create - add an HDD or SSD, a cable card slot and coax input, and buy/copy Tivo's software) is ultimately a guide service plus hardware. They can't leverage the content into increased revenue. The iPod was never really about letting you put music on a device, it was about building the platform for the iTunes store.


----------



## Rtteachr (Feb 9, 2016)

Bigg said:


> I have/had an Apple TV that's not hooked up anymore. It was great for AirPlay, and then Chromecast came along and does the same thing, plus more. I have an Apple laptop, an iPad, and an iPhone (in addition to a Galaxy S7) so I'm comfortable in both worlds, but Apple TV was never a very good product in my eyes. Now they don't support 4k, so I have even less use for it.


Could care less about 4K. Been using an AppleTV since the first gen and have always loved it. Latest version is great for our needs in my house.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Rtteachr said:


> Could care less about 4K. Been using an AppleTV since the first gen and have always loved it. Latest version is great for our needs in my house.


I know of a lot of people who like those things, but I'm just amazing compared to the competition. 4k is a relatively new problem, although a deal-breaker in it's own light, but even before 4k came along, the remote is terrible, the UX is mediocre, and did I mention, the remote almost never works right?


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Bigg said:


> I know of a lot of people who like those things, but I'm just amazing compared to the competition. 4k is a relatively new problem, although a deal-breaker in it's own light, but even before 4k came along, the remote is terrible, the UX is mediocre, and did I mention, the remote almost never works right?


You mean you're not using a programmable remote?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bigg said:


> I know of a lot of people who like those things, but I'm just amazing compared to the competition. 4k is a relatively new problem, although a deal-breaker in it's own light, but even before 4k came along, the remote is terrible, the UX is mediocre, and did I mention, the remote almost never works right?


Have you used the 4th gen? It's by far the best user interface on any streaming box I've used. And while I wish the remote were bigger, the touch pad works amazingly well.


----------



## Daveb08 (Oct 7, 2015)

DevdogAZ said:


> Have you used the 4th gen? It's by far the best user interface on any streaming box I've used.


Squares within a square! Yup. That's novel. Must have taken their designers years to perfect that concept. Wish we could have that on a smart phone!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Daveb08 said:


> Squares within a square! Yup. That's novel. Must have taken their designers years to perfect that concept. Wish we could have that on a smart phone!


 Not sure what you're referring to.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ncted said:


> You mean you're not using a programmable remote?


No. I want good OEM remotes. Roku has one, TiVo has the best one ever. AppleTV has one that doesn't even work most of the time as it is super sensitive to LOS. Meanwhile, I can bounce even the TiVo IR remotes off of two walls, and they work fine.



DevdogAZ said:


> Have you used the 4th gen? It's by far the best user interface on any streaming box I've used. And while I wish the remote were bigger, the touch pad works amazingly well.


I have a 3rd gen. No plans for the 4th. I gave my FireTV stick to my parents, my Roku is in the closet, as is the Apple TV. If I get another streaming box, it would be the Roku 4 for UHD Netflix and Amazon, although I'm not sure it can handle HDR. It just depends on how much I like the Samsung Smart Hub, as it does most of the same stuff. Chromecast replaced the one thing that AppleTV did uniquely, which is display YouTube videos up on the TV from a phone or iPad.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bigg said:


> I have a 3rd gen. No plans for the 4th. I gave my FireTV stick to my parents, my Roku is in the closet, as is the Apple TV. If I get another streaming box, it would be the Roku 4 for UHD Netflix and Amazon, although I'm not sure it can handle HDR. It just depends on how much I like the Samsung Smart Hub, as it does most of the same stuff. Chromecast replaced the one thing that AppleTV did uniquely, which is display YouTube videos up on the TV from a phone or iPad.


I think you'd have a totally different experience with the 4th gen AppleTV. The remote is IR so there are no line-of-sight issues, and the playback interface and scrubbing with the touchpad is better than anything else I've seen.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Bigg said:


> No. I want good OEM remotes. Roku has one, TiVo has the best one ever. AppleTV has one that doesn't even work most of the time as it is super sensitive to LOS. Meanwhile, I can bounce even the TiVo IR remotes off of two walls, and they work fine.


Yeah, I was joking about the discussion in the Tivo Alternatives thread.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think you'd have a totally different experience with the 4th gen AppleTV. The remote is IR so there are no line-of-sight issues, and the playback interface and scrubbing with the touchpad is better than anything else I've seen.


Yeah, I'm sure that fixes that part of it, but it still lacks 4k support, and doesn't have the channel/app selection that Roku does.


----------

